# Camp Sherman, Sisters Or



## Drenaline Man (Jan 12, 2007)

The Hight Desert Archers spend a lot of their own time putting on these shoots so people like you and me have a place to shoot. My hat goes off to them. My family and I go to a lot of 3d shoots and they do very good job. Well organized and a good group of people.


----------

